# Beau got into his first and, hopefully, only fight



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Boy what a day. It was all human error. I was in the jon boat coming in to shore (we are talking a 14-48 so *not* a big boat) at the shore and Beau broke his sit and jumped into the water. I wound up knee deep in cold water/mud and when the other handler reached out a hand her dog (Duke) broke loose and jumped into the boat. Then Beau jumped back into the boat and slid under Duke while I was recovering my position in the boat. They were both on top of each other and got into it. We managed to grab leads and pull them apart but not until they gave each other some punctures (fortunately not deep ones)...would have been a bit harder had they not had leads on.

They have trained together before. ... but after the episode, Beau gave Duke the "evil eye" a few times. (no barking just staring but......I was not in a position to correct)........looks like we may need to structure some remedial "ignore each other" lessons. 

They are two intact males. Duke is 6, Beau is 3.5 and the smaller of the two. Neither dog has issues with other dogs though Beau would posture if I allowed him...he will take anything off a female but wants to do the head over shoulder thing with other males (which i don't allow)...I am hoping we can get past this quickly.......

Of course we are only 2 weeks ago from our NAPWDA recerts and that evaluator likes to do the offlead obedience test in a group -so something new to sweat


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not two weeks "ago". Two weeks "out" it is coming up soon.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know what kind of off-lead obedience there is going to be, but I am guessing the boys won't be on top of each other. I wouldn't sweat it too much.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No... Basically we're 10 to 15 feet apart and they're calling directions as you go..... all the various exercises the only possible concern would be the distance exercises..... The main one I'm concerned about is when we have to recall them from a distance but there isn't a diversion


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad you were able to keep it to a minimum. Beau will probably do fine at the recert, seems like they know to behave in those situations, that's been my experience anyways.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yikes! Give Beau some lovin for us. Sorry to hear it happened but glad it wasn't worse. Sounds like you've already got a plan in place too! 

Besides, as amazingly skilled of a handler as you are and as super smarty of dog as he is, I'm betting you guys do great. Good luck on your recert!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Well Nancy, I sympathize and empathize having a great little search dog with a side hobby of climbing the social dog ladder. You have way more experience than I do but I too had a little incident where Tygo and an un-neutered male got into it at a training. I got Tygo right away and the other guy got his lab but his lab bit him in the hand. Not to proud of that incident. Both our fault but I've learned that while Tygo is neutered, I need to manage his drive for social rank. He is actually pretty darn good in off lead obedience, the problems are when the area is confined and there is no clear "job". I wish you all the best in your recent an am guessing that all will be fine as Beau will have a job and focus.  

**** dogs... but we so love them too. Best to you and Beau.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Or, show up 10 minutes late.....


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds like it was just an error. Had Beau not gotten back into the boat, all would most likely been fine. Good luck on your upcoming recerts, Beau will amaze you!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for the votes of confidence. He has always been a tough nut to crack in terms of blowing me off though. Makes it great when he is working odor but .... sometimes...

I was able to take another link out of the prong and I am going to do as much obedience as possible with a thin piece of static cord as a lead. The do long down stays under distraction with him backtied. ........ honestly the regular obedience stuff other than this does not have me worried.

I don't know why the dogs are so excited about the boat. Yes, they search from it, yes they get a reward for finding hides in the water, but they are not the same way about anything else. They just trimble waiting TO get on the boat so I think there was a mix of things. Confined space, possessiveness, fear (when Beau slid under Duke), etc. I am not freaked out the actual fight happened. We need to be a little more careful in preventing that situation.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, the boys have trained together twice in the past two weeks and we did all kinds of exercises with both boys in close proximity with one another. I did his long down and recall with a 20 foot long line made of 3mm cord tied to his collar for safety and he did not veer off..Honestly, they really did not even notice one another, even when we did a sit with them facing each other. I was glad to see Beau "looked the other way" but nobody was staring.

.made some new acquaintances (can't say friends yet) at a small local dog park. Going over there and dong obedience training right outside the fence and we talked a good bit..they usually head over after work so it is good for me for distractions.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

That is excellent news! Alls well in the life of Beau!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe it was just the situation that set them off. Good to hear they're OK with one another now.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good news, sounds like there is no lasting problems between the two. Also cool you are able to find acquaintances to help with your training. Good luck with your up coming recerts!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sometimes they just respond as dogs.


----------

